# Second case being monitored for Ebola



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Apparently a second person is being monitored for Ebola, in the DFW area. I would assume a close family member, but I have no further information other than a second person is being monitored.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/01/texas-ebola-patient/16525649/


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm at home watching CNN right now and a reporter that just got back from Liberia said that just before she and her crew boarded the airplane back to the US, their temperature was checked 3 times and were asked a lot of questions. When they arrived in US, no questions at all or any temperature checking was done at the airport.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is to be expected with the relatives the person was visiting.
If it hits a random third-party individual, big and important questions start coming up.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well the cdc is advising funeral homes on handling and "stressing that we have nothing to worry about".


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Temperature monitoring can be useless, if the person takes medication to lower fever. It's probably time to start taking a serious look at quarantine for those entering the country from west Africa. I don't know any other effective way to do this besides a quarantine. Yes, it is a pain, but, it works. The reason they don't like to restrict travel or movement is that it effects the economy. It's all about the economy. CNN has not reported that a second person has been isolated and is ill, which is fine, because the test has not come back positive yet, but, it's a bit disingenuous to imply that we only have ONE case when a second may be brewing. Also, if we have a second case only TEN days after this person got here, I am wondering if the person may have been infectious sooner then the 24th, given the usual incubation period.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

If it's just a family member, lock them and their acquaintances down. If it's a stranger or third party, lock down Dallas. Yes, I know that means a HUGE financial impact to the city and state, but it needs to be done to stop the spread.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We have a dufus for a president who thinks he can wave his hand, . . . or his golf club, . . . spout some liberal crap, . . . and it all goes away: just like unemployment, wars, tornadoes, etc.

His "leadership" policies allowed this guy in, . . . hold on to your hats folks, . . . I'm figuring this one will take out maybe 100.

*I'm from the government and there's nothing to worry about*.

Yeah................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry, but Obama is not to blame for the way the CDC operates. I hate to say this, but, the primary factor in NOT quarantining people is economic. They tried to quarantine in Monrovia and it was a disaster. I assume we could quarantine much better, in terms of taking care of the people stuck in a hot zone, but, don't expect any quarantines soon, if ever. Quarantine has fallen out of favor. What you can do is to isolate yourself, if you are extremely concerned. I am not near Dallas, so I am not concerned. If I lived in Dallas, I would be on alert, but I would not isolate myself, yet. If more cases start to pop in Dallas, depending on where they are geographically in Dallas, you may want to consider limiting your social contacts. That is what I would do. I have a hunch, that the index case, stayed pretty much around his family. I think this will be rounded up and cleaned up. What this is, is a good wake up call to clinics, urgent cares and ERs not to discount people when they tell them things. The health care team in Dallas obviously didn't think that Ebola was knocking on the door. Surprise! The scarier aspects of this is where else are people traveling from West Africa? Countries that may not have the assets to put into tracking contacts. If this gets into Haiti, Mexico, Central America, India, Bangladesh, Malaysia etc, it could spread very fast. It could spread fast in refugee camps in Turkey, Syria, Jordan, etc. It's a bad time to have a threat like this going on. Pandemic has been the main thing I have prepped for. Isolating yourself is a lot like 'bugging out'. Only you can make the decision when you decide to sequester yourself and your family. At least utilities are up and running and it isn't the worst scenario. For it to cause a real SHTF, it would have to be a lot more transmissible, and it isn't at this point. It's contagious, but it isn't the flu. In my opinion, we should have tamped this out back in March when Doctors Without Borders begged for help.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like he was in contact with a few school kids and they are now being monitored too… ugh


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Doctors Without Borders is the only charity that I regularly donate to, the only charity that uses 100% of the cash donations to actually help people.

Ebola | MSF USA


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I am sure the kids are nieces and nephews, relatives. If they are not sick, they should not have passed it on. Sad for them, though. If I was a parent or grandparent of one of the kids, I would be frantic. For children, a huge threat right now is D68. This really scares me for my grandkids, more than Ebola right now. I truly feel that THIS case of Ebola, is not going to be the one that results in spread....it will be a case somewhere, that we do not know exists. :/

I just heard on CNN, that the children are kin, are not in school but are FREE to be in the community. This I do not like. I really think the contacts should be isolated at home. I think this is an unreasonable risk to the community when home isolation is not that big of a deal.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Five children, from five different schools. I just wish they would keep every one home until they are clear.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Five children, from five different schools. I just wish they would keep every one home until they are clear.


From what I understand is they are advising the whole family to stay home and I assume they will follow that advice. If they did try to leave I am sure some authority would step in, not sure if they legally can or cannot at this point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh yes, they can step in. With force if necessary.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

It's stunningly foolish this administrations approach to the Ebola epidemic. Zilch for flight restrictions, zilch for monitoring people from inbound flights and a wide open border. How is this guy not charged for violations against the safety of the American people is beyond me. I guess that was rhetorical since I know we have a spineless congress that has a thousand reasons to oust this fraud yet they do nothing. John Boehner has got to be the weakest GOP spkr. we have ever had IMO


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I just read that the index patient, Duncan, was exposed on the 15th when he helped carry his landlord's daughter to a car. She was ill. Later he found out the landlord's son was ill as well. So, he knew before he flew that he was exposed. He was in the 5th and 6th day of the incubation period during flight, which can be 2 to 21 days but usually is 8 to 9 days long, which is spot on for him. He became ill on the 9th day. He had quit his job and was moving to the US to be with relatives. I think it is at the point where you can assume any one traveling from west Africa has been exposed and they should be quarantined for 21 days before being released into the population.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Latest update from CDC, absolutely ridiculous:

"*CDC and the World Health Organization do not recommend stopping travel between countries with Ebola outbreaks and other countries*. CDC has issued guidance that people exposed to Ebola should not board commercial airplanes. CDC also is helping authorities in Ebola-affected countries to screen travelers boarding flights for illness or exposure to Ebola. People who are sick or known to have been exposed to Ebola are not allowed to travel on commercial flights until cleared by public health authorities Interim Guidance for Monitoring and Movement of Persons with Ebola Virus Disease Exposure | Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever | CDC "


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> I just read that the index patient, Duncan, was exposed on the 15th when he helped carry his landlord's daughter to a car. She was ill. Later he found out the landlord's son was ill as well. So, he knew before he flew that he was exposed. He was in the 5th and 6th day of the incubation period during flight, which can be 2 to 21 days but usually is 8 to 9 days long, which is spot on for him. He became ill on the 9th day. He had quit his job and was moving to the US to be with relatives. I think it is at the point where you can assume any one traveling from west Africa has been exposed and they should be quarantined for 21 days before being released into the population.


If you had been exposed, wouldn't you want to come back to the US with it's better medical facilities? Personally, the first time I hear of a confirmed case outside of the those surrounding this first guy in Texas, I'm going restrict my activities to a minimum. If I hear about it moving toward AZ, all bets are off. I will go on a self imposed lock down. I just hope this isn't some kind of plan for Obumer to declare martial law. Yah, I know I'm being paranoid, but do you trust Obumer?????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If you had been exposed, wouldn't you want to come back to the US with it's better medical facilities? Personally, the first time I hear of a confirmed case outside of the those surrounding this first guy in Texas, I'm going restrict my activities to a minimum. If I hear about it moving toward AZ, all bets are off. I will go on a self imposed lock down. I just hope this isn't some kind of plan for Obumer to declare martial law. Yah, I know I'm being paranoid, but do you trust Obumer?????


"Never let a good crisis go to waste." - Rahm Emanuel (former White House Chief of Staff under Obama)

If enough panic sets in, *something* will be done.
The masses will be howling for help by any means if they can just whip up enough frenzy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Toronto had 2 SARS epidemics and people died but the city still didn't panic, the most "civilized" outbreaks ever


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

This isn't going to be a fast moving outbreak. I don't think it will result in societal breakdown. Even in west Africa, they still seem to have some social order going on. That said, I do not expect the health care system to hold up as much as it is touted to. This index case is not the start of a wildfire. It is some case we won't know about....some one who for some reason, wants to avoid going to a health care facility.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I was on a plane recently and every time someone sneezed or coughed or cleared their throat I felt like I was being infected. Do you want some crackers sir? no thank you...Do you want a drink sir? nope....and then the hand sanitizer was applied and my face turned back to the window for a false sense of security away from the ebola cloud bursts. I hate planes and airports just as much as i hate hospitals. They are cesspools. However this time around I legitimately feared for my life.

be safe everyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Remain calm, all is well.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ice Queen said:


> This isn't going to be a fast moving outbreak. I don't think it will result in societal breakdown. Even in west Africa, they still seem to have some social order going on. That said, I do not expect the health care system to hold up as much as it is touted to. This index case is not the start of a wildfire. It is some case we won't know about....some one who for some reason, wants to avoid going to a health care facility.


Latest Sitrep from WHO. http://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/10665/135600/1/roadmapsitrep_1Oct2014_eng.pdf?ua=1

Yu do realize that our CDC is predicting up to 1.4 Million cases in just the first three countries by this spring.

Or can't go because they have no health care insurance


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I have been following outbreaks for a long time. The 1.4 million cases is mostly predicted for west Africa by December. Liberia has 4.2 million people and is being ravaged by Ebola. They could lose 1.4 million there alone. This isn't airborne spread. I expect we will see sporadic outbreaks like this in the US, until it gears up and hits us in 6-12 months. Just my thoughts. I can't imagine it getting as bad here as Liberia. I am of the opinion that we need 21 day long quarantine for all entering the US from west Africa right now.

BTW, the children are apparently back in school which I see as a problem. It has not been 21 days yet. "The ambulance crew tested negative for the virus and was restricted to home while their conditions are observed. The children, who attend four separate schools, apparently had contact with the man over the weekend and then returned to classes this week. But school officials have said they showed no symptoms."
Ebola patient told hospital he was from Liberia - Health - Boston.com

Also those numbers coming out of the WHO are only cases that die in the Ebola centers. For every one that they count, likely 3-4 go uncounted, buried in the back yard or bush. This should have been controlled when we had a shot at it, last March, when MSF begged for international help.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing to worry about folks--- Ebola will not be a problem in the US---Hey Obama said so--


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

U.S. airlines in contact with government about Ebola concerns | Daily Mail Online

Guess United Airlines thinks it's more serious than the CDC.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe the CDC is understating the seriousness and they are putting on the spin. I believe they are making some mistakes, such as not doing 21 day quarantines and not doing entry quarantine for passengers coming from west Africa. If I were president, I would impose a quarantine for those coming into the country from west Africa right now regardless of the origin of connecting flight that they are on. That said, it won't stop people from flying to Mexico or Canada and coming in. It is going to come in. It's too bad it was not dealt with back in March, but, hey, no one wanted to spend money on Africa.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ice Queen,
You seem to know your stuff, do you have medical training in infectious diseases?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The CDC likes its prestige, perks and funding. They will find a way to make medicine and disease follow political dictates from on high. The problem becomes what is reliable info and what is BS when lives are on the line. No political will to do the right thing like quarantines and isolation. How about the jackass doctor who flatly stated we have it covered or something like that? As details come out there is a lot of potential exposure. What about the next passenger that sat in the victims seat? The airlines didn't clean it down with bleach. Did he use the rest room? How many others did after him? When are the socialists and communists in this country going to learn that science and medicine doesn't follow its dictates? Other communist nations get it.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, I am a health care professional, with background in public health. 

I do need to do an update, the children are NOT in school at this time, they attended Monday and Tuesday. 

The CDC did not do a good job to inspire trust in them. They went into a spin mode, instead of just giving the public the facts. I do not like my information censored. I prefer to draw my own inferences. I hope they figure this out and correct their course. They did the same thing when the we had the anthrax scare and people died because hospitals did not believe that they could have anthrax. 

I am sure we will see a few cases from this index case. I do not think that THIS incident will develop into a serious outbreak. I do think that we will see many more cases like this develop at some point. There is time to prepare for this. I do not think that we will devolve to have a situation like west Africa for many reasons, at least with this virus, bets are off on other viruses. Ebola could become 'endemic' which means it is always present, at a low level, somewhere in the world, which would present a constant threat. We now live in a global society whether we like it or not and we can't ignore disease or distress in some areas of the world without expecting it to bite us in the butt. At times I wish we could be isolationist, but, it probably isn't going to happen. The more business globalizes the more vulnerable we become to this.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Ice Queen. Any updates and thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not a health professional.

BUT, . . . the professionals who have spoken say that the first sign of this is a fever. Aspirin and Tylenol both are over the counter fever busters. 

All the "infected" has to do is think they have the flu, . . . take their aspirin or tylenol, . . . bust the fever for a couple days, . . . become real good and contageous, . . . expose their entire family, friend group, neighborhood, bowling alley, work place, church, etc. . . . BEFORE they finally have to go to the hospital, . . . 

Then the ones exposed do the same, . . . VOILA, . . . big trouble in paradise.

There are just too many dufus' involved here, . . . from the talking heads trying to spin it down, . . . big Pharma hoping it gets spun down, . . . airlines not wanting to lose the "routes" to these countries, . . . politicians not wanting to be blamed, . . . politicians needing a crisis, . . . the list is too big to name them all.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Yes, I am a health care professional, with background in public health.
> 
> I do need to do an update, the children are NOT in school at this time, they attended Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> ...


I too am in health care (dentist). Usually you like to see what the CDC currently recommends. I have caught them and other governmental agencies(FDA, OSHA, EPA, and so on) in more than a few lies and half truths. Unfortunately these become laws or standards of care occasionally to the detriment of the patient, but usually resulting in higher compliance costs which get passed on, as much as 30,000% more than estimated. Yeah, you read 30,000% correctly. I find my self in a precarious position when information that comes out doesn't match the education I received. I am slow to accept information from any governmental agency when it defies basic principles which I have studied and I am always skeptical.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

On Monday, September 15th, his landlord's daughter became gravely ill and he helped him carry her to the hospital. She died the next day (9/16/14). Soon after, his son became ill and died on Wednesday, September 17th. It is reported that 2 other neighbors who may have come in contact with the daughter also died and their bodies were collected on Wednesday as well. Two days later, Mr Duncan boarded a plane for the United States.

Sounds kinda fast







One of the problems in these things is all the typhoid mary's who just don't care or like hiv, do g it to others on purpose. Yes, the way this is being handled is a joke....or deadly serious u can decide.

But really, the what/who is still secondary to your "how about just NOT" and your own Avoison and resistance efforts. But, it sounds like we are going to hear increases every few days for awhile and I do think it could "brushfire" across the country but confirming that will take a couple weeks.
T


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Temperature monitoring can be useless, if the person takes medication to lower fever. It's probably time to start taking a serious look at quarantine for those entering the country from west Africa. I don't know any other effective way to do this besides a quarantine. Yes, it is a pain, but, it works. The reason they don't like to restrict travel or movement is that it effects the economy. It's all about the economy. CNN has not reported that a second person has been isolated and is ill, which is fine, because the test has not come back positive yet, but, it's a bit disingenuous to imply that we only have ONE case when a second may be brewing. Also, if we have a second case only TEN days after this person got here, I am wondering if the person may have been infectious sooner then the 24th, given the usual incubation period.


Every time I fly over here I am both tested for temperature monitoring and required to fill out useless forms asking about potential Ebola like symptoms. Why I think these forms are useless is that when flying into Kenya I noticed 85% of the passengers just absently checked the box of the forms that were written in english and french (where the majority of the people on the flight probably did not read either).

If one person has been diagnosed with Ebola back home you WILL see more people diagnosed within the next 25 days. There is no question there. The fear factor evolved with Ebola is that the time period between transmittion to symptons to show allows for alot of interaction without knowing one is affected.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

And now they have someone in isolation in Hawaii.

Patient in isolation at Queen?s Medical Center, officials say Ebola a possibility | KHON2


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Hundreds of airline passengers were exposed to the Liberian national before he landed in Dallas, last month, as it is revealed that he took at least three flights to get from Monrovia, Liberia to Texas.
Officials announced that Thomas Eric Duncan flew through Brussels to get to Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport - but no airlines operate a direct flight from the European capital to Dallas, meaning he had to take a connecting flight in between.
U.S. officials have refused to release details of his itinerary, including which city he connected through - claiming that none of his fellow passengers are at risk.
Several leading U.S. airlines said on Wednesday they were in close contact with federal health officials about Ebola-related travel."

All the "I do not need sense or science! I have the news and as a professional know everything is under control. My satanic handlers said we were gonna "stop it dead in it's tracks! The news WILL save us!"

Go back to biology 101 medical "experts" of spreading the phony cdc/medscape news. Even dummies have figured this out! Ahahaha!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

You are totally correct. Taking an antipyretic drug could mask the fever. Taking temperature as a screening tool is useless.



dwight55 said:


> I am not a health professional.
> 
> BUT, . . . the professionals who have spoken say that the first sign of this is a fever. Aspirin and Tylenol both are over the counter fever busters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I won't deny that I have some concern for the airline passengers. I would be very unhappy if it were me. The risk is probably very slim, but, I don't like relying on a person who knowingly flew after contact with Ebola, for facts. I don't really trust him in terms of telling us when he actually felt 'sick'. Feeling 'sick' is kind of a soft definition of contagion. He knew he was exposed and he got on a plane, which is probably what all of us would do....who wouldn't want to come to the US and get better care knowing you were exposed? It's human behavior. I think if they are going to continue with commercial air travel, then quarantine all passengers for 21 days. I think that the humanitarian issues of west Africa could be addressed with military planes. This is probably a good way to do it worldwide, because if Ebola lands in another populous area, we still have a problem, an even bigger problem.

Given the mortality rate of Ebola, it is better to err on the side of caution.

I do not think the wildfire of contagion will be started with this case. Yes, we will see more people contract Ebola from Duncan and possibly from his contacts but, they should have drawn a big enough circle now to have every one involved being monitored. Hospitals need to up the ante on their level of suspicion and stop this typical behavior. Any one who has been in an ER lately, knows the drill and it was pretty much what Duncan got. This won't due in these times.


----------

